# Torque issue



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Torquing the grip or tipping the top of the bow to the left (canting the bow)? Have you verified that the sight level is actually level when the bow is vertical?


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have verified the sight level on both bows at local pro shop. Torguing the bow, have decreased it since summer but cannot seen to get this last bit.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Bowgren2 said:


> I have verified the sight level on both bows at local pro shop. Torguing the bow, have decreased it since summer but cannot seen to get this last bit.


If you're torquing the bow, twisting the grip so the stabilizer points slightly sideways, your bubble should not be affected if all axes are properly leveled. If you're twisting the bow so it points 3 degrees to the left, you have too much pressure on the right edge of the grip with your thumb. Before you draw, put more of your thumb around the grip by rotating your hand more clockwise when you set it in position. There's no magic to it. Just put your hand/arm in the proper position to not torque the grip.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, I will try this. In all my research I never thought of the thumb.


----------



## tflammia2 (Aug 18, 2012)

It’s been a while but back in the day when Mathews had that big wooden grip, I couldn’t help but torque or twist it. I loved Mathews bows but hated the grip. Finally I found a replacement grip that basically mounted on bearings and the bow actually somewhat floated in your hand. Fixed my problem instantly. The only problem is I can’t remember who made it. There may be someone on here that can. 
I highly recommend that grip. It was kinda pricy but a great grip.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Due to arthritic, I have been struggling with this torque problem all summer. It took months of work even to get to this point. I realize that torque was a problem before. I remember several replacement grips for Mathews. In the day I even wondered why Mathews did not correct this? At one point I used a off set stabilizer that slide. tflammia2 , thanks for the recommendation.


----------

